# Tank mates or not?



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

I want to know if these fish will get along? needle fish, Leaf fish, Black ghost knife, Golden dojo loach, angel fish, hatchet fish, graumis, and blue rams. Let me know if any of these wont get along.
Thanks


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Cloudy Tank*

My tank gets cloudy 3 days after I do a water change and then stays cloudy. Like a whitish color what can i do?
Parameters are o nitrites 0 nitrates 0 hardness 0 chlorine 7.4 ph and 100 alkalinity


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Discusgirl18 said:


> I want to know if these fish will get along? needle fish, Leaf fish, Black ghost knife, Golden dojo loach, angel fish, hatchet fish, graumis, and blue rams. Let me know if any of these wont get along.
> Thanks


Baensch/Riehl [Aquarium Atlas I] reports that knifefish are avid predators that eat fish amongst other live foods, and needlefish should be in a specimen tank or combined only with such fishes of similar size such as catfish because the fish is a predator, the main diet is fish and frogs. Leaf-fish are also predators and should only be combined with larger fish. Dojo loaches are cooler water fish, and are not compatible with the warmer temperatures that rams and angels and hatchetfish would require.

You asked much the same question in a thread started Dec 23, 2008, and the responses you got all said no.


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well I am just wondering bc my friend has all these fish together and they do perfectly fine and The petstore said they are all fine together too!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Discusgirl18 said:


> Well I am just wondering bc my friend has all these fish together and they do perfectly fine and The petstore said they are all fine together too!


I'm not doubting you, but I am skeptical of your friend and his fish store, it's probably one that doesn't have knowledge of the fish. I think enough of us on this forum have been in agreement that these fish do not belong together, and I would trust Baensch over any fish store. 

Aquarists have a responsibility to care for their fish, and I always research any fish I don't know and would never consider one that I suspected might be disruptive. Years ago I went through that, my fish got ick solely from the stress of having a shoal of rather small fish that simply hounded them continually. I had to get rid of the offenders, and things settled down again. No reason to treat our fish like that when we can avoid it.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

i agree with byron, those fish aren't gonna be all that great together


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

I looked up every single one of these fish on more than one sight and I dont see any real problem as why they wouldnt be good together besides the hatchet fish they could be eatin but as far as it looks and as much as i read I think they would all be fine together. I have also called petco, petmarts, and a couple other stores were I live and they all said it should be fine. I realize the needle fish, leaf fish, and black ghost knife fish do need to feed on live foods like guppies, bloodworms, and brine shrimp.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

IMHO I don't think this combo of fish should ever be housed together. I'd wouldn't even consider it, for the same reasons that Bryon outlines. I believe that eventually your friend is going to run into problems with this set up.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

Try using this Compatibility chart I found an a website. Here it is:
http://www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Compatibility/index.php 
This chart is a good one to save .


----------

